

Engine Yard Releases Rails Development Directory source code - rgeorge28
http://ostatic.com/blog/engine-yard-releases-source-code-to-its-rails-development-directory

======
obie
The link to the source code (omitted in the article) is
<http://github.com/engineyard/rails_dev_directory>

